# dispensing spout



## globyxl420 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi :wave: 
Dont suppose you know when the dispensing spouts (3.78L) will be back in stock?
Am waiting to put an order in and need one of these
Cheers Dave.
OOOPS 
Sorry, just seen the order query thread


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi, 

I was told by Meguiars yesterday that there is a worldwide shortage and they do not know when they will be getting them back in themselves 

So for the time being they are gonna stay sold out im afraid.....

Will keep this thread updated. 

John


----------



## globyxl420 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks Johnny
Hope there here for my next order then 
Dave.


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was told by Meguiars yesterday that there is a worldwide shortage and they do not know when they will be getting them back in themselves
> 
> ...


Are they some unusual thread or something then? Are they not the same as the ones used by catering vans to dispense tommy-K out of the big gallon bottles?

We have some on the shelf at work that fit any UK 5l bottle! are US bottles different?


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi AR-CoolC i will go and check mate


----------



## globyxl420 (Jan 29, 2006)

^^^^
Any news yet?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nope still the world wide shortage continues!!


----------

